# 443hp, 440ft-lbs



## GTO_400 (Jul 7, 2005)

acording to a web site I just visited this is the quote "Essential pac
This is the first upgrade pac and is an absolute must for all 6.0 litre VXR Monaro owners. This pac increases power output to approx 443 bhp with a significant increase in torque to 440 ft-lbs..
This pac consists of an engine management system re-map and a cat back exhaust system which includes removable silencer sections so that the exhaust note can be adjusted to your preference.." the website is MonkfishPerformance.com a cool site that is still under const. but are selling some cool Monaro parts


----------



## GTO_400 (Jul 7, 2005)

just another site worth checking out http://www.ssv.com.au


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2005)

43 horses isnt a bad gain for what your getting.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

big_mike said:


> 43 horses isnt a bad gain for what your getting.


is bhp the same as rwhp that means it would be all most 100 hp


----------



## 05 goatman (Sep 13, 2005)

i believe bhp is at the crank


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

bhp is brake horsepower, which is at the engine, NOT the same as rearwheel horsepower.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

thx now i get it


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

EEZ GOAT said:


> is bhp the same as rwhp that means it would be all most 100 hp


and actually, 43 at the tires is more like 60 at the motor, not 100.


----------



## Nemisis (Nov 4, 2005)

Jason and I were talking about exhausts on the GTO yesterday and I really don't see how some people have gotten the gains that they have reported with JUST catback, there's not much restriction there at all. There is already an x-pipe there and the stock exhaust is what 2.5"? I have seen some people reporting gains of like 12-15rwhp from just catback but I don't see how, headers and off-road pipe I could understand but not catback, it almost flows straight through everything.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

Nemisis said:


> Jason and I were talking about exhausts on the GTO yesterday and I really don't see how some people have gotten the gains that they have reported with JUST catback, there's not much restriction there at all. There is already an x-pipe there and the stock exhaust is what 2.5"? I have seen some people reporting gains of like 12-15rwhp from just catback but I don't see how, headers and off-road pipe I could understand but not catback, it almost flows straight through everything.


we all ready have an x-pipe on the 05's? thats good to know cause i was going to get one with the mufflers i want to get. not getting the full system untill i go with headers and a tune


----------



## Nemisis (Nov 4, 2005)

Well from what I understood there is a small box and inside that box is an x-pipe that doesn't seem to be too restrictive. For no more power than what you get with a catback, I just assume put cut-outs with longtubes or replace the mufflers. This is what I will be doing, longtubes with a dual cutouts.


----------

